# Wanted R33/34 Power steering pump



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Looking for a powersteering pump to start mocking up lines for the next stage of my track car.
Ideally with block side mounting brackets


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

call us on 01429 838885 ask for Jon. We have 1 left in stock


----------

